# [SOLVED] Transistor Wizard



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not an experienced pcb maker so I can use a little help figuring out how to increase voltage output from a continuous voltage input.

I'm currently using small standard solar powered garden lights which produce 2.5 volts each in sunlight (they store energy during the day and release it during the night). I wired 10 of these together however (solar panels only) I'm still receiving only 2.5 volts. I know, I forgot the basics of electricity there. I was thinking the voltages would add up.

So my question is, is there a way I can achieve 20 volts? Preferably a way to add the voltages together. That way I can manipulate the voltages and add usb and laptop adapter support. But right now I'm stuck, I need a way to amplify the voltages. 

Thanks for your help, you guys are the greatest tech forum that has yet to be surpassed. Trust me, I've mingled into other forums and their advice stinks.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Transistor Wizard*

Hi:

It sounds like you have them wired in parallel, they need to wired in series.

Lets say that they have 1 red wire and 1 black wire, in series it would be red wire on one panel, to the black wire on the next one, do that for all of them.
So when you a done, you will have one red and one black wire that is not connected. Those 2 wires will give increased voltage you want.

If you are thinking these little solar panels can power a lap top, they will never work. Your lap top required 100's of watts, like maybe 350w. These are just to small.


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Transistor Wizard*

Thanks a million, I understand what I have to do now. 350 watts? Wow. My dv4000 laptop power supply shows an output of 65 watts. Eh, I might be reading it wrong. I'll still wire it in series and I guess I'll use it to charge my batteries and power low end electronics.
Thanks a lot though, I didn't realize the wiring differences.

Well I'm kind of curious now and I think I know the answer but I'll ask anyways. Any way to increase the watts?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Transistor Wizard*

use more of them in a parrallel / serial arrangement however you had also better take into account that a fault might short some of your cells out. To avoid problems you'd need to add a Schottky diode in line with each red wire and in parallel with the diode OUTPUT to it's black wire, a high ohmage resistor (1ΜΩ). 

the batteries generally in use for these type of systems charge at the same rate as they would normally get from a charger ie about 200~300 mA. 

If you are looking to try to charge your laptop or run your laptop from it then remember that the laptop usually takes anything up to 4A initially before slowly dropping to around 1A.


----------

